# HAS ANYONE EVER TAKEN LOMOTIL DURING PREGNANCY?



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HI, I'M NEW HERE AND NEED A LITTLE SUPPORT. I AM 2 MONTHS PREGNANT AND HAVE SUFFERED WITH IBS-D FOR 10 YEARS NOW. I'VE BEEN SYMPTOM FREE FOR 2 YEARS SINCE THE BIRTH OF MY LAST CHILD, AND BEEN LOVING IT! NOW THAT I'M PREGO AGAIN, MY IBS HAS BEEN SOOOO BAD FOR THE PAST 3 WEEKS I'VE HAD DIAREAH LIKE CRAZY AND THE NURSES TOLD ME TO TRY ALL KINDS OF STUFF THAT JUST IS'NT HELPING SO THE OBGYN SAID I COULD TAKE LOMOTIL SINCE THAT IS THE ONLY THING THAT HAS EVER WORKED FOR ME. I JUST WANT TO KNOW IF ANYONE ELSE HAS EVER TAKEN IT WHILE PREGNANT AND IF THEY'RE BABY CAME OUT HEALTHY? I AM A LITTLE WORRIED, BUT I JUST CAN'T GO ON SUFFERING LIKE THIS.THANKYOU, KELLY


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know some people have taken Imodium which is a similar drug.The majority of part of Lomotil and all of Imodium that blocks the diarrhea stays in the GI tract making it relatively safe. Lomotil has an added ingredient Atropine and I don't know about that.I checked the pregnancy info there is never info in people just animals for most things. There didn't seem to be any birth defects or toxic effects to the fetuses in the animals. The mothers if taking it when bred had lower fertility and tended to gain less weight during pregnancy which might effect birth weight. All of this was at much higher doses than people ever take.If you need it to maintain your health than use it. You getting very sick is also very bad for the baby in the birth weight area and the babies nutrition. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. The doctor wouldn't OK it if they were worried about the risks, and they do know about these things.Yep better to go without if you can, but like I said if you are too ill it is bad for the baby. I would take the smallest dose that I could. If Imodium worked I'd probably take it rather than Lomotil, but if that doesn't work and Lomotil does you may not have a choice.One thing since it has atropine in it is you might want to watch to see if you start getting over-heated, with drugs like that it is easier, so you might need to be more careful about heat than usual.K.


----------



## 20603 (Apr 26, 2006)

HI KATHLEEN, THANKYOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR RESPONSE. IT'S NICE TO KNOW THAT SOMEBODY OUT THERE CARES. TOMARROW IS MY FIRST VISIT WITH THE OBGYN, HOPE ALL GOES WELL. WISH ME LUCK!KELLY


----------

